# Current Technology



## CJM70 (18 Nov 2021)

Hi all, I have recently joined and returned to the hobby and I’m trying to get the state of play as to how things are these days. It’s like I am a newbie all over again. As time goes by technology gets better, or maybe doesn’t, shops seem to close and maybe some new ones have opened, maybe even availability of plants and fish has changed from what I have been used to.

So I used to own a tank that had TMC light tiles above it and they were operated by a controller that was able to mimic a lightning storm. It might be that these are still available, or that they have been replaced by more modern and efficient technology, and hopefully maybe even cheaper options.

So my question for this post is what is the current state of play with regards controllable led lighting? I am as much a fan of the fish as I am of the plants if I’m honest, and my favourite set up if I can say I have one is for South American fish and definitely to include dwarf Cichlids.  so ultimately I would be looking for a lighting system that enables something similar to the old TMC tile and controller set up that I had and I would be very grateful if anyone could tell me what the current options are, or if it’s still a case of using what was around five or so years ago.

I was also going to set up a marine tank at one point which was going to use Lights that mimicked the moon face. I don’t know if that sort of thing is still available. I know a lot of thinking has changed even just on LEDs. Once upon a time it was thought that LEDs would not work for plant growth but that has clearly been proven not to be the case as some of the results I have seen on here has been exceptional.

looking forward to finding out what information anyone can provide. If there are resources either on here that I do not know about yet or that I can find online, or on YouTube, that will point me in the right direction for current state of the art technology, or even bog standard cheap stuff that works and does the trick, I would be very grateful. Sorry that I have several posts running in tandem at the moment, but as you can imagine when you’re entering back into the hobby after not really keeping up with things, there is a lot to relearn.👍👍


----------



## PARAGUAY (18 Nov 2021)

The state of play with LED is moving fast new products and updated existing ones hitting the market. Its a bit mindboggling in the space of just a few years . Downside is some traditional favourite t5s and t8s discontinued or not stocked. If you are looking higher cost maybe the Green Aqua YT channel have many lighting videos But many of the budget lines now have ramp up and down and dawn to dusk features.


----------



## Nick potts (18 Nov 2021)

As above, the choice today is large, with prices to suit most budgets.

TMC still make their tiles and most LED lights today come with a built-in controller or app to program the lights for different effects like dimming and sunrise etc.

A good middle range brand is twinstar, chihiros also make some good lights.


----------



## Angus (18 Nov 2021)

Right i'm going to ask the question no one wants to ask...
Recommendations on bottom of the barrel LED luminaire and clip ons in a nice spectrum that aren't overly blurple? anyone?
i mean ive used 30w LED floodlights in 6500k to great effect, but they don't exactly look great and aren't easy to rig over a tank.


----------



## Nick potts (18 Nov 2021)

Angus said:


> Right i'm going to ask the question no one wants to ask...
> Recommendations on bottom of the barrel LED luminaire and clip ons in a nice spectrum that aren't overly blurple? anyone?
> i mean ive used 30w LED floodlights in 6500k to great effect, but they don't exactly look great and aren't easy to rig over a tank.



For cheap lights i am a fan of the all pond solutions PLED, and the nicrew planted for a controllable cheap light can't be beaten IMO.


----------



## Angus (18 Nov 2021)

Nick potts said:


> For cheap lights i am a fan of the all pond solutions PLED, and the nicrew planted for a controllable cheap light can't be beaten IMO.


Wow the nicrew one even has a controller... consider me sold.


----------



## CJM70 (19 Nov 2021)

PARAGUAY said:


> The state of play with LED is moving fast new products and updated existing ones hitting the market. Its a bit mindboggling in the space of just a few years . Downside is some traditional favourite t5s and t8s discontinued or not stocked. If you are looking higher cost maybe the Green Aqua YT channel have many lighting videos But many of the budget lines now have ramp up and down and dawn to dusk features.


Thanks PARAGUAY, mind boggling is just what I thought! Appreciate the heads up for that YouTube channel I will check it out although I suspect if it is high cost equipment I will just be window shopping😂. Always good to watch and dream though. Yes I definitely want something that ramps up and down and a dawn to dust function would be ideal. I would also definitely like something that will simulate a thunder and lightning storm. At some point I want to rig up a pump system that drops the water level into a small storage tank just prior to a simulated storm. Then I want that water to be replaced through a discreet spray bar system that essentially represents rainfall. Depending on timing and flow I imagine this process might need to be repeated or even set up so that after the initial draindown, there is a partial drain to compensate for the rain fall refilling the tank, which would have the effect of prolonging the storm.

I hope I’ve explained that so that it is clearer than mud🤔.



Nick potts said:


> As above, the choice today is large, with prices to suit most budgets.
> 
> TMC still make their tiles and most LED lights today come with a built-in controller or app to program the lights for different effects like dimming and sunrise etc.
> 
> A good middle range brand is twinstar, chihiros also make some good lights.


Thank you Nick I will check those brands out and see what they have to offer.



Nick potts said:


> For cheap lights i am a fan of the all pond solutions PLED, and the nicrew planted for a controllable cheap light can't be beaten IMO.


Great stuff looks like I have some options to be getting on with.  I appreciate your input.


----------



## pat1cp (19 Nov 2021)

I've just bought a Chihiros WRGB II, very happy with it. The app is super easy to use, though can be a bit glitchy and requires force closing occasionally, which isn't really a problem.


----------



## CJM70 (19 Nov 2021)

pat1cp said:


> I've just bought a Chihiros WRGB II, very happy with it. The app is super easy to use, though can be a bit glitchy and requires force closing occasionally, which isn't really a problem.


Great. Is it already in situ over your tank or is it sitting there ready to be used? 😀


----------



## pat1cp (19 Nov 2021)

It's in


----------



## CJM70 (22 Nov 2021)

Nick potts said:


> As above, the choice today is large, with prices to suit most budgets.
> 
> TMC still make their tiles and most LED lights today come with a built-in controller or app to program the lights for different effects like dimming and sunrise etc.
> 
> A good middle range brand is twinstar, chihiros also make some good lights.


Hi Nick, I have committed to purchase a used tank that comes with the Oase LED lights but also Twinstar 450ea lights.  I have found various controllers that will dim and offer sunrise sunset functions but I am wondering if you know of any that will also give a storm/lightning function just like the TMC storm controller used to do?

if you or anyone else knows of such a controller I would be most grateful.


----------



## jaypeecee (23 Nov 2021)

CJM70 said:


> So my question for this post is what is the current state of play with regards controllable led lighting?


Hi @CJM70 

I well remember the TMC Tiles. Moving on...

What aspects/features of lighting control are important to you? I ask as it may help to narrow down the currently available options. There is at least one company that excels when it comes to _control_. But that will have to wait until tomorrow as I will need to check out a few details beforehand.

Till then...

JPC


----------



## oreo57 (23 Nov 2021)

CJM70 said:


> Hi Nick, I have committed to purchase a used tank that comes with the Oase LED lights but also Twinstar 450ea lights.  I have found various controllers that will dim and offer sunrise sunset functions but I am wondering if you know of any that will also give a storm/lightning function just like the TMC storm controller used to do?
> 
> if you or anyone else knows of such a controller I would be most grateful.


Some lights (actually quite a few)  have it though not always choosable as to "when". More randomized.

Some controllers for diy led arrays also but most use 5v pwm or 10 v analog. Neither interface as  is with constant voltage strip lights.


			MakersLED Controller
		

The Chinese have dozens of strip light controllers but sorting through them is a nightmare really

To me your simple plan is rather complex actually.
Something like reefpi and using the pwm outputs to gate a npn mosfet and of course custom programming.


There are some unrelated tech that would be  more suited to the idea..like dmx stage lighting controllers. But that is a whole different can of worms.

Techs all out there.


----------



## CJM70 (23 Nov 2021)

jaypeecee said:


> Hi @CJM70
> 
> I well remember the TMC Tiles. Moving on...
> 
> ...


Hi JPC, the most important features are the ability to ramp up and down so that it is not a sudden on off scenario. This is partly because it is aesthetically pleasing but also because it will not shock the fish that are in the aquarium.

 I am buying a new set up that includes a twinstar lighting unit and I know that twinstar make a controller that will give me that functionality.

however, I would also like a function that provides a lightning storm effect, in much the same way that the original TMC controllers did.  in those controllers, this function was very simple to operate.


----------



## CJM70 (23 Nov 2021)

oreo57 said:


> Some lights (actually quite a few)  have it though not always choosable as to "when". More randomized.
> 
> Some controllers for diy led arrays also but most use 5v pwm or 10 v analog. Neither interface as  is with constant voltage strip lights.
> 
> ...


Hi Oreo, thank you very much for your input. Well if it wasn’t complicated at the start it certainly sounds it now LOL. Actually the storm function on the old TMC controllers was very simple. It was just a case of pushing a button. I think the options you are suggesting would probably go quite some way further but ultimately is not really necessary for what I am trying to achieve. It also sounds into a degree of complexity that would make it too much bother for me. I appreciate your detailed comments and if you can think of a way where what you have described is already incorporated into a simple controller then I could work with that 👍😀


----------



## oreo57 (23 Nov 2021)

CJM70 said:


> Hi Oreo, thank you very much for your input. Well if it wasn’t complicated at the start it certainly sounds it now LOL. Actually the storm function on the old TMC controllers was very simple. It was just a case of pushing a button. I think the options you are suggesting would probably go quite some way further but ultimately is not really necessary for what I am trying to achieve. It also sounds into a degree of complexity that would make it too much bother for me. I appreciate your detailed comments and if you can think of a way where what you have described is already incorporated into a simple controller then I could work with that 👍😀


I do that....
Anyways the TMC controller may be modifiable to use with different lights. Need to know how they work exactly.
Using USB as a cable might imply pwm 5v output, which can be converted to Mosfet dimming using a simple MOSFET switch.
It's design suggests the opposite..
ACTUALLY you may be able to do it directly though the power supply may be an issue.
It "may" be possible to run it at different voltages.. say anywhere between 12-24V as most "generic" controllers can
Don't know.
That would make it compatible with a host of other lights by switching the power supply.

Current may be a concern with the  usb type cables. Not sure of the capacity of them but 15w may be close.
My guess here could be way off. Depends on wire gauge and length.
They run 13.6W I guess.
Note:


> Despite Apple’s listing of varieties, all cables that have a USB-C connector on both ends are _supposed _to carry up to 60 watts (20 volts at 3 amps)


Hmm so power carrying can be much more than I thought..So never mind.
May impact the switching circuit inside though IF MOSFET based as I now suspect.


> The PSU of the 'rays supplies 19.5v and 0.7a DC





Adapter for older models or a different brand.. maybe.
Catch is it would be "whole light" most likely or the light channels needs to run positive as ground (not completely necessary but makes life easier).


----------



## jaypeecee (23 Nov 2021)

CJM70 said:


> looking forward to finding out what information anyone can provide. If there are resources either on here that I do not know about yet or that I can find online, or on YouTube, that will point me in the right direction for current state of the art technology, or even bog standard cheap stuff that works and does the trick, I would be very grateful.


Hi @CJM70

When I replied yesterday, this was the company that I had in mind:






						Home - GHL (International)
					






					www.aquariumcomputer.com
				




And this is the section on lighting:









						GHL Illumination - GHL (International)
					






					www.aquariumcomputer.com
				




My next aquarium light will almost certainly be purchased from here:









						LEDaquaristik
					

LEDaquaristik offers modern & efficient solutions » Choose between different LED fisch tank lights✓ complete lighting systems✓ fair pricing✓




					www.ledaquaristik.de
				




JPC


----------



## jaypeecee (23 Nov 2021)

CJM70 said:


> I would also like a function that provides a lightning storm effect...


Hi again, @CJM70 

Would you use the lightning effect as a novelty or is it to promote fish breeding?

Or, perhaps, it's to scare the neighbours? 

JPC


----------



## CJM70 (23 Nov 2021)

jaypeecee said:


> Hi again, @CJM70
> 
> Would you use the lightning effect as a novelty or is it to promote fish breeding?
> 
> ...


All three 😂. Predominantly to promote breeding though.


----------

